# Suche möglichkeit für eigenes Board-Hosting



## xony (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mich gerne einmal mit dem Thema Board-Hosting beschäftigen.
In PHP bin ich ein guter Einsteiger.

Nach Stundenlangem Googeln und suche im Forum habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Kennt jemand von euch eine fertige Lösung oder eine Möglichkeit z.b. ein Tutorial wie man das realisieren könnte.

DAnke an alle die sinnvolle kommentare Schreiben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2004)

Hi xony,

was verstehst du unter "Board-Hosting"? Suchst du Webspace, wo du ein Forum  drauf installieren kannst / möchtest?


----------



## xony (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo Arne,

ich möchte auf meinem Webspace anderen ein kostenloses Board zur Verfügung stellen.
Leider habe ich noch keinen Ansatz gefunden für einen automatisierten Ablauf.


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du eine Forum selber hosten. 
Du brauchst einen Web-Server mit PHP und einer MySQL-Datenbank.
Dann empfehle ich dir das BurningBoard von Woltlab runter zu laden (hier).
Dann lädtst du den Ordner "wbb1.2" der zip-Datei mit deinem ftp-Programm hoch und führst dann anschließend die Datei "setup.php" aus. Nun musst du nur noch den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen.

Wenn du dir das Forum mal anschauen willst, ich benutze es auch: http://forum.pc-guides.de


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2004)

Hi xony,



> _Original geschrieben von xony _
> ich möchte auf meinem Webspace anderen ein kostenloses Board zur Verfügung stellen.
> Leider habe ich noch keinen Ansatz gefunden für einen automatisierten Ablauf.


Da wirst du an kommerziellen Lösungen vermutlich eher nicht vorbeikommen. Oder aber du hast genügend Kenntnisse, um dir selbst "Installationsroutinen" auf deinem Webserver für ein Open-Source-Forumsystem zu schreiben.

P.S.: Auf normalen Shared-Hosting-Webspace wirst du damit aller Regel nach nicht glücklich werden - nur als Hinweis gedacht.


----------



## xony (29. Mai 2004)

DAnke für die ausführliche Beschreibung aber das trifft nicht ganz zu.
Ich möchte einen Forum Service betreiben.
Das bedeutet: User die sich kein eigenes Forum installieren können oder wollen, können auf meiner Website kostenlos eines abonnieren.
Es gibt dutzende Anbieter die das Anbieten, aber wie macht man das.

Der Vorgang sollte aber Automatisch ablaufen wie überall:

Der User meldet sich an und hat sofort Zugriff auf sein Forum, den Link bindet er dann per IFrame in seine Page ein.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xony _
> *DAnke für die ausführliche Beschreibung aber das trifft nicht ganz zu.
> Ich möchte einen Forum Service betreiben.
> Das bedeutet: User die sich kein eigenes Forum installieren können oder wollen, können auf meiner Website kostenlos eines abonnieren.
> ...





> *1)* Da wirst du an kommerziellen Lösungen vermutlich eher nicht vorbeikommen. *2)* Oder aber du hast genügend Kenntnisse, um dir selbst "Installationsroutinen" auf deinem Webserver für ein Open-Source-Forumsystem zu schreiben.


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Ach so, ja es gibt da komplette fertige Scripte, mit denen so etwas möglich ist. Nur mit Namen fällt mir im Moment nichts ein.
Schaue doch mal auf http://www.php-free.de vorbei.

(Sollte ich noch was finden schreib ich das hier rein  )


----------

